

What happens when MiniTest runs, or, what I think about testing using classes - lazyatom
http://interblah.net/how-minitest-works

======
lazyatom
I'll be covering RSpec in a subsequent article. I think it should be
interesting to dissect the underlying differences in philosophy and
implementation.

